# Lock Keeper's Cottage, Stenwith (near Grantham), December 2016



## HughieD (Dec 29, 2016)

*1. The History*
Won't do the history bit here as you can find that all in the first report I did on this (see link below).

*2. The Explore*
Given time is always so tight I rarely do revisits...let alone second revisits, but this one is local to family so finding myself on a family walk past it and with my camera, Ithought it rude not to revisit this little gem.

I first visited in September 2014 (report HERE) and then again in December 2015 (report HERE). Hence this was a year on since I was here last.

Normally you explore a place once. Even if it's trashed you take it as it is. With revisits of some distance apart time-wise, however, you see a place gradually go down hill. On this beautifully crisp and sunny Xmas holiday morning I was looking forward to re-acquaint myself with this delightful rural cottage. Externally everything looked as it was in previous visits. Nothing could prepare me from what lay in-wait for me when I went inside. I'll let the pictures tell the sorry tale.

*3. The Pictures*

In the summer the canal-towpath doesn't give up its secret, but in Winter Lock Keeper's Cottage is obvious to all:


img9829 by HughieDW, on Flickr

I'll spare you the extensive out-buildings as I covered these in my second report:


img9832 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from a cheeky peek at that outside toilet:


img9833 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So, on to the cottage itself:


img9837 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The cupboard in the entrance is looking a bit more shaky:


img9840 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But oh my God, nothing could have prepared me for this:


img9838 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Trashed and shit graffiti everywhere:


img9839 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK - so the range is still there in the dining room:


img9854 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And in the Kitchen:


img9848 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The sink was a previous casualty but now with added moronic graff:


img9843 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Window frame is still there _sans_ glass:


img9846 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the paint still peels:


img9845 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But upstairs to the first of the two bedrooms, it ain't pretty. The wrought-iron fireplace has been half-inched:


img9852 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the wardrobe trashed, plus some crap racist graff:


img9850 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The second bedroom has escaped bar the trashed door:


img9851 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one sort of sums it all up:


img9849 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So there you have it. The sad demise of this little cottage. Smashed-up and graffed-up by the yobs. Why do they do it? Lack of brain-cells? Lack of other things to do? Who knows...cause I certainty dont.


----------



## smiler (Dec 29, 2016)

It's a damned shame but it keeps happening, watching a place getting slowly destroyed by scum is one of the drawbacks of our chosen hobby, screw em, Have a Safe New Years nosing about.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 29, 2016)

The General Store & it's nearby neighbor has been going down the same route as this. Good untouched houses have become really rare.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 30, 2016)

That place has gone down, a bit sad compared with your previous reports. I think that this cottage used to be on the market.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 30, 2016)

So shocked to see  
Have to say I enjoyed my visit in 2014 this is why I never go back  always a sad ending. Good report an update though HughieD, can't say I'm suprised deep down by it, place is so well known now


----------



## elhomer12 (Dec 30, 2016)

That is a bit sad to see  I stopped by here about a year ago after seeing your first report actually. It wasn't exactly in great condition then, but a nice little mooch none the less. Took me ages to get to it as rather typical of me, I approached from the difficult side, and only found the much easier canal route on my way out


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2016)

Shame there are always some tw-ts that will spoil it for everyone.Still you got some decent shots Hughie.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 27, 2017)

That is very sad 
....And worse; i heard a rumour this place has been burnt down 

Glad i got to see it when i did


----------



## HughieD (Feb 27, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> That is very sad
> ....And worse; i heard a rumour this place has been burnt down
> 
> Glad i got to see it when i did



Oh noooo. That wouldn't surprise me. Will have to check it out next time I'm back over that way.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2017)

Sad to confirm - big fire at Lock Keepers - burnt-out ruin now. What a waste...


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 25, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Sad to confirm - big fire at Lock Keepers - burnt-out ruin now. What a waste...



What a waste 
not sure i would want to see it in that state


----------

